# Ζητούνται υποτιτλιστές



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2008)

Ζητούνται έμπειροι υποτιτλιστές, γνώστες του Subtitle Workshop, προκειμένου να αναλάβουν εργασία υποτιτλισμού (με χρονισμό) από Αγγλικά σε Ελληνικά. Αμοιβή πολύ ικανοποιητική.

Τηλ. επικοινωνίας 210 8092358.


----------



## mariposa (Nov 5, 2008)

Βρε τι παθαίνω, για να μην το έχω μάθει ακόμη το ρημάδι, το Subtitle Workshop! Κλέινουν πόρτες...


----------



## pagalios (Jan 4, 2012)

Χαίρετε Αλεξάνδρα, 
εύχομαι ένα υγιές και δημιουργικό έτος καθώς και δύναμη να πιστέψουμε περισσότερο στον εαυτό μας.
Λέγομαι Ιωσήφ Παγκαλίνης και είμαι δάσκαλος Ελληνικών. Ασχολούμαι με την απόδοση και ενσωμάτωση υποτίτλων. Με ενδιαφέρει η συνεργασία. Μπορείς να δεις τη δουλειά μου στο κανάλι (pagalios) του YouTube. Θα χαρώ να επικοινωνήσουμε.

Με τις ευχές μου,
Ιωσήφ


----------

